# Can someone decipher this?



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

I was checking out the aquarium of the month to see what this "pro" used for lighting

Lighting: ELOS Aquaplanet II 2x70watts HQI 10.000k + 4x39w T5 (3x10.000k + Flora)
14h-23h 4x39w T5 and 16h-20.30h HQI

I figured out the Aqua Planet II is the cabinet or the fixture. I can't really figure out the rest


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The ELOS Aquaplanet II is the light fixture.

The fixture is equipped with 2x 70watt HQI lights (Metal Halide) as well as 4x 39watt T5 fluorescent tubes (3 of which are in the 10000K spectrum and one seems like a plant grow tube).

He has the T5s on from 14:00 to 23:00 (for people from the US: 2pm to 11pm) and the Metal Halide lights on from 16:00 to 20:30 (4pm to 8:30pm).

How's that for a translation?


----------



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

Laith said:


> The ELOS Aquaplanet II is the light fixture.
> 
> The fixture is equipped with 2x 70watt HQI lights (Metal Halide) as well as 4x 39watt T5 fluorescent tubes (3 of which are in the 10000K spectrum and one seems like a plant grow tube).
> 
> ...


in other words that's probably as expensive as it could get eh?

Would a fixture iwth a bunch of compact flourescents look and perform nearly as well in a 55 gallon?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You would probably have a hard time finding plants that you couldn't grow in a 55 gallon with enough compact floruescent lighting. You might find some, buy you will have to dig.

CF is not the best there is, but it works pretty darn well.

I prefer T5 and others prefer MH and then there are plenty who never went past CF and they are doing just fine.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

PH,
If you had a 2x96w fixture or went with a 4x54w T5 fixture you'd be able to grow most things in your tank if not all...and you'd need good CO2 with solid fertilizing. I've got 2x65w over my 55g and the plants grow just fine, albeit slowly. I'm OK with that after 4 weeks away from home.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

And over a 55g (200l) tank I run 4x 39w T5s with no problems. I think you can grow pretty much anything with that lighting.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

True. It's less than 4wpg but a more efficient bulb and probably a very good reflector.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Laith said:


> And over a 55g (200l) tank I run 4x 39w T5s with no problems. I think you can grow pretty much anything with that lighting.


 How many hours a day?


----------

